# JSF und CSS: background:url() geht nicht



## stoevinho (10. Apr 2012)

Hallo und guten Abend,

ein (wie ich hoffe) nur kleines Problem. Ich versuche krampfhaft ein Hintergrundbild zu laden. Das Einbinden per CSS funktioniert generell schon. Ein einziger Befehl raubt mir aber seit fast 10H mir einen weiteren Nerv:


```
body {
background:#123456;
}
```
(aus der test.css) geht!! ABER ,


```
body {
background:url(test.jpg);
}
```
geht nicht! GRUMMEL!!!

Ein einfaches Testbild (500x500 Pixel, es ist also nicht zu übersehen) ist im CSS Ordner. Per Navi im Browser kann ich den CSS-File ansteuern (http://localhost:8080/test/faces/css/test.css) aber das Bild nicht - es wird also generell vom Tomcat Server 7 und der JSF Umgebung nicht geladen

In der JSP Datei direkt eingebunden (<body background='test.jpg'>) geht das auch nicht, egal mit welchem Anführungszeichen/Gänsefüschen auch immer...

Gibt es eine Einstellung bei Eclipse 3.5/ Tomcat 7 /JSF 2.0 die ich generell berücksichtigen muss wenn ich Bilder angezeigt haben will? Vll in der faces-config.xml oder der web.xml? 

Ich bin neu und brauche eure Hilfe

Vielen vielen Dank vorab!

Grüße und einen schönen Abend noch.


----------



## stoevinho (11. Apr 2012)

wenn ich 
	
	
	
	





```
<h:graphicImage value="/images/test.jpg" />
```
 einfüge, dann löst er das zwar richtig auf, aber er kann nicht darauf zugreifen. Scheint also ein generelles Problem zu sein...

In der Web.xml steht zwar:
	
	
	
	





```
<init-param>
  	 	<param-name>allowedResourcePaths</param-name>
   		<param-value>/**/*.css,/**/*.gif,/**/*.ico,/**/*.jpeg,/**/*.jpg,/**/*.js,/**/*.png</param-value>
  </init-param>
```
, aber das hilft auch net.

Muss ich bestimmte Rechte setzen im Tomcat oder im Server?? 

Bitte bitte helft mir 
Ich weiß einfach nimma weiter ... :bahnhof:


----------



## stoevinho (11. Apr 2012)

Problem gelöst!

Der entscheidende Hinweise kam von hier: Resources (library) in JSF 2.0

- Bilder müssen im JSF Project unter einem Ordner "resources" abgelegt werden, von da aus können sie auch geladen werden.


----------

